# HOW TO CALCULATE GALLONS



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

lots of people are asking how big is my tank. heres how you find out. 
IN INCHES.

length x width x hight divided by 231=Gallons.

i hope this will help out everyone who wants this.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

yep, thats the majic formulla


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

...and another thing that is the measurement in US Gallons, which is waht everyone uses anyways when determining tanks but there is another measurement of gallons as well. Just wanted to clearify that with everyone
US gallon is aprox. 3.8L, other unit is aprox. 4.5L


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

thats in inches, there is 7.8 gallons per cubic foot


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

its BxHxWx7.8=total gals.
make sure they are in feet though


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks for telling me make sure in feet and not inches...for a minute there I thought my tank was 148000 gallons.







Just playin with ya...that would be a sweet ass tank though


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> Thanks for telling me make sure in feet and not inches...for a minute there I thought my tank was 148000 gallons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 holding ocean sharks and whales are we?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Correction. its not in inches. in CENTEMETERS. useing my 180gal for and example its

72"x24"x24" divided by 231 =180gallons.

thats the proper way to do it. sorry for any inconviences this may have caused.


----------



## phantom45f (Jan 28, 2003)

That is in inches, marco. 72cm would be 28 inches or just more than 2 feet. a 180 that was 2 feet long would have to be like 10 feet tall or deep. It should be in inches


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

wtf. im confused now...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

marco said:


> wtf. im confused now...


 Whats da matter failed math?


----------

